# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sunday I had a young couple join me for an evening of topwater. The sky was covered in clouds , damp cool sprinkles abounded , the tide was less than perfect and I could think of twenty more bad things. But we caught fish on top water. Nothing big was caught and so many fish never got to the boat. This was the first time they had fished for LGMouth and the blowups scared them and casting was less than accurate. But who cares ? Not me because they had fun. And really it is all about fun. 



















First LGMouth ever... 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Looks like they were happy.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

do you use only artificial captian starrett?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

ledweightII said:


> do you use only artificial captian starrett?


No I am the real Capt Mike Starrett. But all my lures are fake..

Capt Mike


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

captmikestarrett said:


> No I am the real Capt Mike Starrett. But all my lures are fake..
> 
> Capt Mike


LMAO, but seriously it must be nice giving someone their first largemouth. I remember when my son caught his first, and then his largest


----------

